

Top 15 java threading interview questions asked in Investment banks - revti
http://javarevisited.wordpress.com/2011/08/14/top-15-java-threading-interview-questions-asked-in-investment-banks/

======
aw3c2
blogspam, actual url is [http://javarevisited.blogspot.com/2011/07/java-multi-
threadi...](http://javarevisited.blogspot.com/2011/07/java-multi-threading-
interview.html)

------
dlsspy
"write it again using new java 5 concurrent classes"

Java 5 was EOL'd in 2009. While it's good to understand some of the
fundamentals (wait(long) is actually pretty tricky to use in practice), it'd
be ridiculous not to allow anything introduced in the "new" java 5.

